# HTML Seite als String einlesen?



## eum (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bastel mir gerade einen Editor. Habe nun leider folgenedes Problem.
Ich lese eine HTML Datei per PHP ein und entferne gleichzeitig die Zeilenumbrüche, ansonsten hat JavaScript ja etwas zu meckern.

PHP Code der Zeilenumbrüche

```
$ahtml = str_replace("\r","\n",$strHTML);
```

Leider kommt immer noch eine Fehlermeldung, dass es eine nichtabgeschlossene Zeichenkette existiert, obwohl alle Zeilenumbrüche weg sind. Habt ihr Rat? Oder hättet ihr einen anderen Hinweis, wie man einen 
HTML-String per JavaScript Funktion übergibt ohne diese Fehlermeldung?
Die HTML Datei liegt immer auf einem Server,also nicht local.

JavaScript Funktion Aufruf, in der der Fehler auftritt.

```
onclick="openFile('<?php echo $ahtml; ?>')"
```

 Ich danke euch.
Grüße Olaf


----------



## Krypthonas (16. Juni 2004)

Schau dir einmal dieses Stück genauer an:

*str_replace("\r","\n",$strHTML);* 

Du ersetzt ein Linux Zeilenumbruch mit einen Windows Zeilenumbruch. Da hast du nicht viel von gekonnt. Ersetze die betroffenen stellen mit dem *<br> Tag*, dann müsste es funktionieren.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## eum (16. Juni 2004)

Danke Dir vielmals, das funktioniert schon ganz gut.

Leider habe ich nun ein Problem. 
In den HTML Dateien sind auch Table Tags enthalten und ich glaube, dass JS mit dem Zeichen / ein Problem hat.
Der Fehler tritt nun auf, wenn er auf </td> trifft :-(.

Gibt es denn nicht, wie in C# das @, ein Zeichen, welches man dem String voranstellt und somit alle Zeichen ignoriert werden ;-)? Das wäre toll. 

Ciao 
Olaf


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo...

ich hatte vor ner Weile bei einer anderen Sache das selbe Problem.
Weil ich zu faul war, auf alle Eventualitäten im Code zu achten, welche JS stören könnten, hab ich die Source vor der Ausgabe in PHP mit rawurlencode() behandelt.
In Javascript kann man sie dann per unescape() wieder in den Originalzustand versetzen... da brauchst du dich dann auch nicht um die Zeilenumbrüche kümmern

Falls es dich interessiert---> Test


----------



## eum (17. Juni 2004)

Thx a lot. 
Auch eine sehr schöne Idee - werde ich wohl übernehmen ;-).

Grüße Olaf


----------

